# Free UK Code Book.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey! Buddy!

I wouldn't mind owning one. I can even PayPal you for the postage.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

OK Marc. That's one gone. Will post when in MA.



Frank


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks all for taking up the offer. The books have now been claimed and going to new homes shortly. Any one in need of anything UK side , whatever that may be. Just let me know.

Frank


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah;

The wife's running out of Branston Pickle and Marmite, A double yuck from me.......You eat that stuff?

Still have about 1000 tea bags left. Her mother is due this summer. 

Carmello's MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks, Frank :thumbsup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Funny what you get used to. I have problems with Root Beer. Iced Tea.Peanut Butter and worst of all... those minty things that taste like lavatory cleaner. But US ice cream--- the best. As for Branston Pickle and Marmite...........Yowee. Just love it. I guess John that only you and me will know what we are talking about. 


Frank


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Last night she told me I was a dolt for not mentioning brown sauce, My son used the last on Saturday..


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

And the best is 'Daddies' Great with egg and chips ( Fries),

Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

*Thanks a bunch, Frank!!*

Got it in the mail today. Great reading, so far. Very interesting learning. 

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Happy to hear you are happy Marc.

The next Regs exam is in September. Shall I book you in?


Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

frank said:


> The next Regs exam is in September. Shall I book you in?


Sure... I'll come and stay overnight at your house. :laughing: 

Is the point of the exam so that the electrician can "self certify" the work, without needing an inspection?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Marc

The exam is the last to be taken by an electrician after finishing Technical School. The electrician cannot be graded until he has a pass in regulations. Without the pass he can only work supervised. Graded electricians need to take further tests each time the regulations are renewed.

Self certification follows on from this if an electrician wishes to be self employed. He can apply for Domestic or Industrial recognition. If he is an employee he must be nominated and accepted by the Certifying Agency as capable to self certify for an employer.

Frank


----------

